# MAC Lipstick Swatches



## dollparts (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some red lipstick swatches and glosses for those that are as red lippie obsessed as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...redlippies.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...n/redgloss.jpg


----------



## talks (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: **Red lipstick and gloss swatches***

Just thought I'd add some l/s swatches from Besame cosmetics. You can't tell from the picture but CQ2 #150 (drugstore brand) is an exact match for Besame red. I took these pics in natural daylight so the first two swatches on top have a bit of a glare from the sun.


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 25, 2008)

Hope this will be useful to some of you guys & gals! Swatches of my mini-MAC lipstick collection ^___^






MAC lipsticks:
Thrills, Pink Cabana, Flowerplay, Powerhouse, Port Red, Queen's Sin
Plink!, Melrose Mood, Snob, Lovelorn, Creme de la Femme, Sweetie
Pink Maribu, Too Fab, Rocking Chick, Fun 'n Sexy, Pomposity, Full Blown, Viva Glam VI


----------



## sofabean (Jun 7, 2008)

here are some more MAC lipstick swatches

click to enlarge!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 13, 2008)

A few more:






New York Apple, Fresh Moroccan, Sci Fidelity, Sunsonic, Astral, Electro.

Fresh Moroccan looks a lot like Sci fidelity in my opinion, which you can't really see due to poor lighting in this photo. (sorry!)


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought I would share the addiction ... hope this enables someone!  All swatches done on NC20 skin (excuse the messiness of some of them)


----------



## patatafrita (Nov 2, 2008)

My small contribution to this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The swatches are done on NW20 skin:

Creme d' Nude




Myth




Myth + C-Thru lipglass


----------



## gocce (Nov 18, 2008)

A few from me, on NW20 skin and highly pigmented lips.

Blankety (a)
Modesty (c)
Angel (f)
Up the amp (a)


----------



## Spinderella (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 2, 2008)

Swatches of Angel L/S on clean, unlined lips:


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

here are some of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















some of these have this weird blue cast coming over the pic, it's making the color look more purple on some of them


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's all my pink, nude, and pinkish nude Lipsticks swatched on NW20:


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Comparison 
Queen's Sin (left) Port Red (right)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: **Red lipstick and gloss swatches***

outdoor setting 







Indoor setting


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread!*

my lipstick swatches hope this helps 







TtoB :4n,3n,Fanfare,Utterly Frivolous,Ravishing,Arist0-Chic






TtoB: Hollywood Nights,Blueblood,Stroke of Lust,Rocking Chick,Strawbaby,Pomposity





TtoB : Not so Innocent, Electro






TtoB: Red she said, So scarlet


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 16, 2009)

_~ All swatches on clean, unlined lips._

*Pink Nouveau*, *Angel*, *Funshine* and *Shy Girl* Lipstick


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 20, 2009)

Fashion Mews l/s + Foolishly Fab plushglass





Angel l/s + Nice Kitty l/g





Fashion Mews l/s + Melrose Mood l/s





Lollipop Loving l/s + Baby Sparks d/g





Out To Shock l/s + Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know this doesn't really help, but for the life of me_  can't _remember what lipstick this is! It's either Creme d'nude, 3N or blankety.  I'm going to go with Creme d'nude, with gloss on top.


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 7, 2009)

here are a bunch more swatches!





White Magic l/g + Sugarrimmed d/g





Style It Up + Cult Fave





Starlet Kiss l/g + Pink Pearl pigment





Starlet Kiss l/g + Pink Pearl pigment + Sugarrimmed d/g





Starlet Kiss l/g + Helium p/m





Myth l/s + Nothingless l/g





Lovelorn l/s + Pas de Deux l/g





Lollipop Loving l/s + Bonus Beat l/g





Lavender Whip l/s + Foolishly Fab p/g





Fun Fun l/s + Comet Blue d/g





Fleshpot l/s + Sugarrimmed d/g





Style Minx l/g





Style Minx l/g + Comet Blue d/g





Out To Shock l/s





Out To Shock l/s + Steppin Out d/g





Melrose Mood l/s





Melrose Mood l/s + Starlet Kiss l/g





Lavender Whip l/s





Fun Fun l/s





Fashion Mews l/s + Comet Blue d/g





Fashion Mews l/s





Comet Blue d/g





Big Bow l/s + Nice Kitty l/g





Big Bow l/s + Comet Blue d/g





Big Bow l/s


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Calling All Reds!*

l-r top then bottom
Clarins jolie rouge in Clarins Red, MAC monogram lipstick in status symbl, MAC VG VIChanel aqualumiere gloss 72
MAC lip glass in real desire, MAC O, MAC Enraptured, Elizabeth Arden color intrigue in sugarplum

ehhhh this picture doesnt do them justice...this makes some of them look really rusty...I dunno, I tried different lighting and this was the best one!


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Calling All Reds!*

HI!!

Here are just too many pictures of the reds I have. I took the first 4 in my garden, sans flash because it was very sunny. The last one I added a lipgloss and I took it inside of my house with flash. 

I'm sorry about my hands, they are very dry. I didn't use any primer or base, nothing, just my bare skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have 2 NYX colors (electra and chaos) and 1 MAC (russian red) and in the last pic I added my red MILANI l/g (smooch #05).

You can see in this pic Chaos has a little glitter.
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...feb2009078.jpg


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...feb2009079.jpg


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...feb2009080.jpg


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...feb2009081.jpg


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...watches002.jpg



I hope these pics helps you, if not, don't hesitate and let me know if you want a specific pic.


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 17, 2009)

with flash





no flash

Blankety (amplified)
Velvet Teddy (matte)
Vanity's Child (lustre)
Jubilee (lustre)


----------



## awilda429 (Mar 21, 2009)

http://i41.tinypic.com/av4zud.jpg











http://i39.tinypic.com/10zthlc.jpg


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread!*

various MAC pink lipsticks

California Dreamin', Real Doll, Melrose Mood, Zandra, Fun Fun, Aloof, Miss Ross, To Swoon For, Utterly Frivolous, Retrodaze, Pretty Please

with flash

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/7/0/1248213.JPG

without flash

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/7/0/1248214.JPG

california dreamin' vs real doll

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/7/0/1248212.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/8/7/0/1248226.JPG


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_I would be very grateful to anyone who would put up comparison swatches of brave new bronze with other mac nude lippies . thanks in advance !!_

 
Posted in SW Thread by Blinkymei....Honeylust is HONEYLOVE l/s


----------



## Forever (May 29, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## elle999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Siss (Stain), Brave New Bronze (Stain),Blankety (Amplified),  High Tea (Lustre)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Gosh Darling l/s (Top) 
MAC 2N l/s (Bottom)


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 28, 2009)

MAC Pervette Lipstick (Glaze) 

*click on images to see them in HQ.

Swatched on pigmented lips (no base, unlined):
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8541/img4228w.jpg

Lipstick in it's tube:
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8509/img4258lxh.jpg

Swatched on NC40 skin: (possibly darker now...) 
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/2961/img4256v.jpg


----------



## VenomousKiss (Jul 31, 2009)

MAC Pink Nouveau Lipstick on NC15 skintone.


----------



## Soire (Aug 27, 2009)

MAC Fanfare and Crosswires.












Swatched on NC20 skin.


----------



## fets (Sep 4, 2009)

Permanent:





Cremesheen:





Limited Edition (Part 1):





LE (part 2):





PRO+ Europe Exclusive:





Slimshine:


----------



## Cinci (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry about the poor quality photos - I don't have the greatest lighting available today.

Indoors, Fluorescent Lighting, No Flash
From L-R: Pink Freeze, Pinkmate, Bunny Pink, Courtly, Soft Illusion, Madly Creative, High Strung, Screenqueen






Indoors, w/ Flash - This one was taken from further away with the zoom on.. Sorry about the blurriness!





Indoors w/ (less) Flash 





Outdoor, Natural Light (Shade) No Flash


----------



## NAnNightCut (Sep 6, 2009)

MAC Red lipstick


----------



## red (Oct 3, 2009)

Milan Mode


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Left to Right:
Top Row: Angel, Made with love, Red Full Stop, Milan Mode, Do it up Dazzlecreme, Pinkarat Lustreglass. Second Row: Capricious on NC20 skin outside light. 
Made with love is more pink coral, while Red Full Stop is more bright coral with a slight red tone imo. 






Left to right top row: Estee Lauder Pure Crystal Color lipstick in Red apple, Viva Glam 1, Brick O La, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Resolutely Red.
Second Row: Prrr Lipglass. 
On NC20 skintone in outdoor lighting.


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 23, 2009)

Here just my little contribution to this post, all lipsticks here are lustres:






In order: Way to Love (Rose Romance), Viva Glam V, LoveLorn & Nude Rose (Dsquared2)






In same order as above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will post swatches on my lips soon, my camera decided it wanted to sleep and have no clue where my battery charger is


----------



## Purity (Oct 26, 2009)

A couple of lipstick swatches, all on medium pigmented lips and NW20 skin:


Russian Red:







Lightly ripe:







So Scarlet:







Big Bow:







Bubbles:







Sweet thing:







Lollipop Loving:







Viva Glam VI SE:







Purple rite:







Sunsational:







Patisserie:







Milan mode:







London life:







Cockney:







Black Knight:







Night Violet mattene:







Mystic:







Blankety:







Adore it:







Racy:







Blow dry:







Lustering:







Creme in your coffee:







Sweetie:







Electro:







CB96:







Rebel:


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 29, 2009)

just a couple:






Snob lipstick + Crystal Rose lipglass





Show Orchid lipstick + Fun N Sexy lipstick

& with no school tomorrow, I might have to play around and see if I can find some new combos!


----------



## Ju Morais (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Tahti (Nov 5, 2009)

Great thread!
I swatched some purple lipsticks/lipglasses lately...

L - R ; Cyber L/S, Lavender Whip L/S, Fashion Mews L/S, Illamasqua Contrary Pencil, So This Season L/G, Mega L/G, Fast Friends L/G, Ever so Rich C/G.


----------



## Soire (Nov 7, 2009)

MAC Made with Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.











Swatched on NC20 skin.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 20, 2009)

Three more lipsticks I've recently got:






In order Suprise Me (Holiday collection 2009) Purple Rite (Style Warrior) Lollipop Loving (Heatherette)


----------



## Alakazam (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## ledisxo (Nov 30, 2009)

xoxo amy. =D


----------



## malika (Nov 30, 2009)

All swatches on unlined lips, medium pigmentation, nc15 skin

Mac Angel (frost)





Creme d'nude, cremesheen





Blankety, amplified creme:





Most popular, lustre. Hello Kitty and Colour Craft collections:





Made With Love lipstick (lustre, Colour Craft) under Baby Sparks dazzleglass:





Ruby Woo, retro matte:






Hope you like!


----------



## Karrie (Nov 30, 2009)

Lipsticks:
So Chaud, Crazee, Lady Danger, Adore It, Rouge Noir, Stylistic





Strawbaby, Lady Bug, Port Red, Blood Red, Kanga Rouge, Russian Red





Mac Red, Red She Said, Chili, Racy, Rose go Round, So Scarlet





High Top, Lavender Whip, Up the Amp, Total Wow!, Full Blown, Strange&Exotic





Angel, Colour Crafted, Pop Circle, Real Doll, Saint Germain, Melrose Mood





Strayin, Chatterbox, Profusion, Viva Glam VI SE, Spiceflower, Sweet&Single





Soft Illusion, B Babe, Cute-Ster, Creme Cup, A Rose Romance, Bombshell





Please Me, Pink Plaid, Ramblin Rose, Lollipop Loving, Fast Thrill, Flowerplay





Snob, Party Mate, Pink Nouveau, Mauvellous!, Gladiola, Big Bow





Vivacious, Show Orchid, Pink Poodle, Impassioned, Fusion Pink, Utter Fun





Full Fuchsia, Trimming Talk, Hollywood Nights, Girl about Town, Rocking Chick, Pomposity





Overrich, Made with Love, Red Full Stop, Vegas Volt, Electro, Neon Orange, Coral Polyp





Sci-Fi-Delity, Chic, Thrills, Mellow Flame, Fast Lane, Modern Ms.





O, Astral, Solar Plum, Ruby Darling





Bubbles, Tanarama, Pretty Please, Semi-Annual, Creme d' Nude, Myth





Brew, Way to Love, Barely Lit, Sunonic, Burnished Bikini, Sunmetal





Garden Bed, Viva Glam II, Our Pick, Inner Hue, Frenzy, Antiquitease





Mattene:
Poise, 40's Pink, Tango, Rapturous, Night Violet, Midnight Media





 Orange Dare, You Say Tomato, Powersuit, Seriously Rich, Classic Dame, Immodst





Slimshine:
Lipsticks Voile, Gentle Simmer, Tropic Glow, Swelter, Grenadine, Ultra Elegant





Pro Longwear:
Durashell, Fully Charged, Preensheen, Custom Rose, Ripe&Ready, Permapink Red Reflection





Persist, Red Flame, Lasting Lust, Pink Air, Boss Brown, Passion Preserved, Alta Moda


----------



## s_lost (Nov 30, 2009)

Swatches in NW20 skin:

Bombshell





Crème Cup





Politely Pink





Creme d'Nude


----------



## ledisxo (Dec 1, 2009)

More pics of mac lipsticks 

Brew 










Fleshpot 






Angel 





Saint Germain 





All pics were taken by me ;D 

Fleshpot
Myth swatches


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 1, 2010)

MAC Nude, Peach & Coral Lipstick Swatches


http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...owlabels-1.jpg

*Flowerplay, Made With Love, Coral Polyp, Electro*


http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...row3labels.jpg

*Lollipop Loving, Pink Cabana, Thrills, Fast Thrill

*http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...bottomrow2.jpg

*Freckletone, Sunsonic, Shy Girl, Pleasureseeker, Plink!, Cute-Ster*


http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...owlabels-1.jpg

*Fleshpot, Masque, Our Pick, Brave New Bronze, Honeymoon

Hope this helps~! xx
*​​


----------



## SQUALID (Jan 11, 2010)

MAC Cremesheen Lipstick - On Hold


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Shades that are usually referred to as coral/peachy...


In daylight:







With flash:







HTH!


----------



## xMyrrr (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## toasterphile (Mar 7, 2010)

NW20, natural lip color first:





Lollipop Loving (natural light then direct sunlight):

















Viva Glam Cyndi:









Hand swatches (LL on top, VGC on bottom in direct sunlight then natural light):


----------



## toasterphile (Mar 9, 2010)

*Viva Glam V l/s and VGV l/s + l/g*

My natural lip color is in the above post ^^

First, Viva Glam V l/s alone, natural light:









Viva Glam V l/s + Viva Glam V l/g on top, natural light:









Hand swatch, NW20 skin, natural light (l/s alone on top, l/g alone on bottom):


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 16, 2010)

Rocking Chick, Modern Ms, Strawbaby, Rubia


----------



## s_lost (Mar 19, 2010)

Pervette:


----------



## s_lost (Mar 24, 2010)

Chatterbox:


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 27, 2010)

Girl About Town NC35


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Brave New Bronze, Creme Cup on NW15 skin


----------



## Binni (Mar 30, 2010)

Blankety


----------



## s_lost (Apr 14, 2010)

Made with Love:


----------



## xMyrrr (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 17, 2010)

Fresh Moroccan lipstick (no lipliner) on very pigmented lips


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 21, 2010)

MAC Jest (Lustre) on NW15 skin, no lipliner etc. Discontinued but still available on ACW.


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 23, 2010)

MAC Please Me swatch


----------



## Binni (Apr 24, 2010)

Bubbles





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 1, 2010)

Girl About Town Lipstick with Mac's Trimmed in Pink Liner on NC20 skin, in outdoor light.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 3, 2010)

*MAC Chatterbox* (Amplified)











*Miscellaneous:*


----------



## moonlit (May 4, 2010)

ysl provocative pink - nars schiap- mac gladiola


----------



## Teggy (May 6, 2010)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread!*

Holy crap I just found the most amazing lip combo!  Night Violet + Funtabulous.  I decided to try NV with various sparkly glosses and wanted to post the results, but this pic seriously does not do the beauty of it justice:






L - Night Violet Mattene alone

T - NV + Funtabulous DG
M - NV + Date Night DG
B - NV + Fab Frenzy superglass.


----------



## Binni (May 8, 2010)

Culture Class


----------



## Ulrikke (May 15, 2010)

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...acswatches.jpg

From top to bottom;
Chatterbox, Plink!, Russian red and Cyber.
Plink! is very sheer on the lips, a beautiful peach-pink for a day look.
Cyber is more purple than what you can see here. Cyper is a VERY deep purple. I love it!
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o.../swatches1.jpg
No blitz. Chatterbox looks a bit red here, but it's not.


----------



## s_lost (May 19, 2010)

Lollipop Loving:






Ever Hip:


----------



## s_lost (May 20, 2010)

Red Full Stop:


----------



## Binni (May 22, 2010)

Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## xMyrrr (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## s_lost (Jun 6, 2010)

Saint-Germain:






VG Gaga:


----------



## NickeyMACAddict (Jun 8, 2010)

*Lip Stick Swatches!!*

Hey everyone! So finally... here are the swatches of my MAC Cosmetics Lipsticks. Personally I love MAC Lipstick because you get great quality lipstick, with great color payoff at a fairly decent price.



SATIN






MYSELF





LICKABLE





LADY DANGER





KINDA SEXY





FRESHBREW





CREME IN YOUR COFFEE





BlOOMING LOVELY





BLANKETY





[/center]


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2010)

Left: Girl About Town Right: Lickable





Top: Lickable Bottom: Girl About Town


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 15, 2010)

Syrup





Up The Amp


----------



## Riet (Jun 22, 2010)

Brave Red Lipstick


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 25, 2010)

Up The Amp





HoneyFlower


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 1, 2010)

Included for search term purposes (in order):
Coral Polyp, Kanga Rouge, Petals & Peacocks, Morange, Impassioned, Fusion Pink, Show Orchid, Violetta, Mauvelous!
Strawbaby, Soft Pause, Giddy, Lustering, Sweet Thing, Blueberry Fizz, Viva Glam Gaga, Peachstock, Lollipop Lovin'
MAC Red, Ruby Woo, Russian Red, Fast Thrill, Speak Louder, Crosswires, Sandy B, Fashion Mews, Gladiola


----------



## katred (Jul 1, 2010)

Vampy Lips, part #1

Black Knight/ Charred Red/ Dark Side/ Faultlessly/ Media


----------



## s_lost (Jul 6, 2010)

(NW15, fairly pigmented lips)

Fashion Mews:






Top: Petals & Peacocks
Bottom: P&P + MAC Lustreglass Morning Glory


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2010)

Lustres:




Top Left to Right: Made to order, 3N
Middle: Utter Pervette and Maquise'D
Bottom: Laugh a lot and Chintz on Chantz





Top (L-R): Blue Blood, Aristo-Chic
Middle: Utterly Frivulous, Strawbaby
Bottom: Twig-twig, Freckletone





Top: Buoy, oh buoy, Hug me
Middle: All's Fair, Romancin'
Bottom: Viva Glam VI Special Edition, 2N 





Top: Rozz Revival
Middle: Archeytype, Fresh Salmon
Bottom: 4N, Lightly Ripe





Amplified at the top : Chatterbox and Warm me Up
Cremesheen at the bottom: Hot Gossip and Fanfare


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2010)

Frosts:




Top (L-R): Strayin', Ruling Class
Middle: B-babe, Angel
Bottom: Rose Maiden and Sci-fi delity





Top-Bottom: Queen's Sin, Snob Appeal and Style it up


Glazes:




Top (l-r): Fun N Sexy, Not so Innocent
Bottom: Ahoy there and To swoon for  





Top: Pleasure seeker, Lollipop loving
Bottom: 1N and Flash N Dash 

Mattes:





Kinda Sexy, Russian Red and Please Me

Satins:




Topink Nouveou, Masque
Bottom: Hollywood Nights


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

plink, VGI, lovelorn, hue, lustering





lovelorn:





hue:





lustering:





VGI sorry it looks kind of bad heh heh:





plink!:


----------



## s_lost (Jul 27, 2010)

Hollywood Nights (LE):


----------



## katred (Aug 13, 2010)

vampy lip redux, part 2

cyber/ kirsch/ film noir/ sin/ underworld


----------



## katred (Aug 26, 2010)

vampy lip redux, part 3

hang up/ hipster/ kittenish/ night violet/ tribalist


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

Nude Rose:







Of Royalty:







Love Forever (Pro Longwear):


----------



## daniela_24 (Sep 5, 2010)

just some pinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




impassioned
please me
lovelorn
angel
snob
all styled up (limited edition)
VG Gaga
saint germain


​


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 21, 2010)

peachstock, hug me, call my bluff, viva glam ll


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 21, 2010)

*From left to right*: Creme d'nude, Fresh Brew, Freckletone, Jubilee


----------



## s_lost (Sep 21, 2010)

PLW Overtime:


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

MAC Slimshine in "Bare" on lightly pigmented lips:


----------



## MatejaK (Sep 30, 2010)

All images are clickable.


----------



## Binni (Sep 30, 2010)

Call My Bluff


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 14, 2010)

MAC High Tea - N15 Pigmented Lips, Natural light outdoors.





*N15 Pigmented Lips, Indoor light. *
*MAC *Pink Nouveau Lipstick with Life’s a Breeze Lipliner (LE)


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 17, 2010)

MAC Blankety - N15 Pigmented Lips, Natural light outdoors.


----------



## annegal (Oct 19, 2010)

NC 25, pigmented lips, indoors


----------



## s_lost (Oct 22, 2010)

Full Fuchsia:


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 23, 2010)

MAC Dubonnet Lipstick on NC20 Skintone.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Nov 12, 2010)

L-R: Patisserie, Hug Me, Blankety, Barely Lit, Hue




  	L-R: Plum Dandy, Up The Amp, Cosmo, Syrup






































  	The lipsticks




  	L-R: Barely Lit, Hue, Blankety, Hug Me, Patisserie




  	L-R: Syrup, Cosmo, Up The Amp, Plum Dandy


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 23, 2010)

MAC Pink Nouveau Lipstick on NC20 skintone.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2011)

Daylight on NC20 skin


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## MatejaK (Feb 10, 2011)

Creme Cup on NC 15


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry for the funky swatch sizes.  swatched on nc40 skin

  	gaga2, viva glam ii, the faerie glen, hug me
  	call my bluff, hue, cherish, gaga2


----------



## MrsB (May 23, 2011)

*MAC Lipstick Swatch*





  	L-R: Creme Cup, Blankety Shy Girl, Hue, Angel, Politely Pink, Faux, Please Me


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 24, 2011)

Hue





  	3N





  	The Faerie Glen





  	Honeylove





  	Comparison swatch (natural light, no flash)


----------



## SQUALID (Jun 9, 2011)

Naturally Eccentric
*




*


  	Creme Cup
*



*


----------



## soco210 (Nov 4, 2011)

Angel (frost)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

MAC-Film Noir



  	MAC PRO-Neon Orange



  	MAC LE- Electro



  	MAC LE- Faultlessly F/W



  	MAC PRO- Smoked Purple


----------



## soco210 (Dec 31, 2011)

See Sheer


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 5, 2012)

I did a bunch of comparisons to some MAC l/s!



  	Snob, Of Royalty, VG Gaga, OCC Narcissus liptar, Revlon Stormy Pink, Pink Nouveau, Melrose Mood, St. Germain, Pink Friday, Wet N Wild Megalast l/s Dollhouse Pink




  	Dress It Up (pro longwear), Angel, Enchantee (Kissable lipcolour), Maybelline 14hr Perpetual Peony, NYX Strawberry Milk, Of Royalty, Snob, Wet N Wild Megalast l/s Think Pink (901B)




  	NYX Matte Shocking Pink, Candy Yum Yum, Show Orchid, Maybelline Fuchsia Fever, Milani Rosehip, Girl About Town, Wet N Wild Megalast l/s Don't Blink Pink




  	Maybelline Coral Crush, VG Nicki, Wet N Wild Megalast l/s Pinkerbell




  	Maybelline Are You Red-dy, MAC Red, Wet N Wild Megalast l/s Cherry Picking


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 26, 2012)

Mac Myth Lipstick swatch from my blog


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 30, 2012)

Lipstick in "Creme de la Femme": more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 3, 2012)

Lipstick in "Cockney": more photos here.


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Girl About Town







  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/2012/05/05/girl-about-town/


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Russian Red









  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/2012/05/05/russian-red/


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 14, 2012)

Lipstick in “Lustering”: more photos here.


----------



## s4r4k (May 21, 2012)

Morange (Amplified), Sail La Vie (Satin), Lady Danger (Matte)


----------



## s4r4k (May 21, 2012)

Morange (Amplified Creme),  Sail La Vie (Satin),  Lady Danger (Matte)


----------



## tats (Sep 1, 2012)

MAC nude lipstick swatches:




  	Myth - Sweet Sunrise - A Perfect Day - Hue - Freckletone - Honeylove - Viva Glam II - Jubilee


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Jan 15, 2013)

MAC Up the Amp with no liner

  	My FAV color everrrr. 





  	Full face with I think... Breath of Plum on cheeks.


----------



## tatt2 (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 31, 2014)

A Fantasy Of Flowers


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

s4r4k said:


> Morange (Amplified Creme),  Sail La Vie (Satin),  Lady Danger (Matte)


  i want lady danger so bad.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 28, 2014)

Mineralize Rich Lipsticks


----------



## cpena78 (Mar 13, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 17, 2014)

Playland


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

Next set  Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

3:   Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

4: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

5: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

6: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

7: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

8: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

9: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

10: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

11: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

12: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

13: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

14: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

15: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 20, 2014)

16: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 23, 2014)

Proenza Schouler


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty  Mangrove is gorgeous ! Thank you for posting !


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

Pet me please mac Coll aqua Coll  Just quick swatch on my hand


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 13, 2014)

MAC True Love's Kiss


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 13, 2014)

Lollipop loving


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 16, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic Lipsticks


----------



## beautycool (May 16, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Alluring Aquatic Lipsticks     Hi are these gots and mystical and pet me please


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 31, 2014)

MAC Pedro Lourenco Lipsticks


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


   Siren song and altered beige


----------



## Ninahita (Jul 26, 2014)

these are all my lipsticks at the moment 
i used to have brave and viva glam 2 as well, but brave on my lips was identical to mehr. so i gave it away with viva glam 2 (although i miss that one kind of! was a more greyish nude) 





  from top to bottom:
  cherish
  kinda sexy
  see sheer
  fullstop (sheen surpreme)
  coral  bliss
  fanfare
  chatterbox





  from top to bottom:
   pretty please
  creme cup
  faux
  pink plaid
  please me
  mehr
  steady going
  craving
  lustering
  chatterbox
  fullstop (sheen surpreme)
  fanfare

  i did put fullstop, chatterbox and fanfare twice on my arm, because they are somehow in between both sides of my collection. one is the warmer, nudish, coralish type of colour family, the others are my pinks and rosy lipsticks.
  i'm around nc15, strong yellow tones sometimes


----------



## makeupsc87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone know which collection the following lipsticks are from and if we will be getting them in the UK?  Burmese kiss Lavender jade Breakdown Forbidden sunrise


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't believe I only just found this thread! So helpful!!


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)

makeupsc87 said:


> Does anyone know which collection the following lipsticks are from and if we will be getting them in the UK?  Burmese kiss Lavender jade Breakdown Forbidden sunrise


  It was some freak computer glitch and they were gone like 36 hrs later


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)

That's 





lilybettie said:


> I can't believe I only just found this thread! So helpful!!


 that's what I said


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)

If i would have saw thus first I wouldn't have wrote all over my arm lol 





AutumnMoon said:


> 13: Ok. Here is my collection of lipsticks/swatches. They are coded with the finish (f = frost, etc.) and whether it's limited edition (LE). Enjoy!


----------



## makeupsc87 (Aug 9, 2014)

melliieemel said:


> It was some freak computer glitch and they were gone like 36 hrs later


  Really! How crazy! Hope they are released again. Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

True Love's Kiss


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry, some of these desperately need redoing! But hopefully these are helpful to someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All photographed in sunlight on bare lips on NC15 skintone.





  Rebel





  Strip Poker





  All Fired Up





  Jet





  Lovelorn





  Cockney





  Hug Me





  Kelly Yum Yum





  Dodgy Girl





  Speak Louder





  Impassioned





  Hang Up





  Violetta




  Diva





  Velvet Teddy





  Kinda Sexy




  Pink Plaid








  Candy Yum Yum





  Diva/Kinda Sexy/Velvet Teddy




  Dreaming Dahlia




  Viva Glam Rihanna 1




  Creme Cup




  Riri Woo




  Girl About Town





  Please Me





  Cut A Caper





  Brave Red





  Relentlessly Red


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2014)

littlepickle said:


> Sorry, some of these desperately need redoing! But hopefully these are helpful to someone :heart2:  All photographed in sunlight on bare lips on NC15 skintone.
> 
> Rebel
> 
> ...


  You look amazing in all of them.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you @Vandekamp!


----------



## MrsRabbit88 (Sep 29, 2014)

This is very helpful. I can never find swatches when I search for them. Thanks!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 29, 2014)

*MAC Yield to Love*


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Yield to Love*


  Very pretty. YTL is such a great everyday lipstick. Did you use a liner?


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ummm... I only have 18 lipsticks. after viewing these swatches I have concluded that I need more!  impassioned is gorgeous.


----------



## sparkles69 (Oct 1, 2014)

I love dodgey girl...so sad I missed out on that one


----------



## beautycool (Oct 3, 2014)

Red blazer lipgloss from the Simpsons collection on plain lips and nw22-25  And


----------



## beautycool (Oct 3, 2014)

Yield to love mac swatch   This is one of my favourites


----------



## littlepickle (Oct 12, 2014)

A few more swatches!  All photographed in sunlight on bare lips on NC15 skintone.





  A Perfect Day





  Bad Girl Riri





  Enchanted One





  Budlette





Sweet Experience


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 12, 2015)

2015 Huggable Lipcolours


----------



## red (May 28, 2015)

From top to bottom (one swipe, NW10) - Plum Dandy, VG Miley Cyrus, Chatterbox, Milan Mode
  natural light, no flash






  Mac Viva Glam Miley Cyrus (I'm NW10) - on lips (this is not a swatch)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for the beautiful swatches. I want all of the lip liners except the peach one.


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Siren song and altered beige


 Love these!


----------



## Sarahwilloughby (Feb 20, 2016)

These swatches are beautiful. I'm so jealous of your collection


----------



## Hamza082 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hair some mac swatch


----------



## BlameItonBeauty (Apr 10, 2016)

@Allura Beauty: What is the name of the first and last lippencils? I love those colors!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2016)

BlameItonBeauty said:


> @Allura Beauty: What is the name of the first and last lippencils? I love those colors!



They're on her blog; the link is in her signature.


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

These swatches are beautiful


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2016)

Chris Chang Lipsticks


----------



## carol18 (Jul 18, 2016)

*MAC x Caitlyn Jenner Finally Free lipstick*

MAC x Caitlyn Jenner Finally Free lipstick





Images: http://curvacious.nl/blog/2016/04/mac-caitlyn-jenner-finally-free-lipstick-review/


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 24, 2016)

Images: MAC Good Luck Trolls Lipsticks Review, Photos, Swatches | Allura

(mod note: links removed. Please keep links to your own site to your signature only.)


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 19, 2016)

Brave New Bronze!! <3


----------



## Hamza (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi…I love MAC retro liquid matte Lip color. Here I give you some beautiful shade that I have already by for a gorgeous look.


----------



## alisainwonderland (May 3, 2017)

Pretty!


----------



## bailsquad (Jun 5, 2017)

Hamza said:


> Hi…I love MAC retro liquid matte Lip color. Here I give you some beautiful shade that I have already by for a gorgeous look.
> View attachment 59464



I really like those wonderful lipstick shades. I'm also a fan of vintage colors. Nice!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 11, 2017)

omg.!!! U have a great collection. Till these days i thought I am the only one who is very much crazy about lipsticks, but you proved me wrong. Rebel[satin] and gladiola[matte] are looking adorable on your lips.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 21, 2017)

barbie.doll said:


> _~ All swatches on clean, unlined lips._
> 
> *Pink Nouveau*, *Angel*, *Funshine* and *Shy Girl* Lipstick




wow!! gorgeous


----------

